
Army of Women Earning $4 a Day Could Be Behind Your Next iPhone - known
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-08-29/apple-iphone-amazon-echo-production-moving-from-china-to-india
======
luckylion
Document title is less vague and clickbaity than the h1: Apple iPhone, Amazon
Echo Production Moving From China to India.

